# GUI Builder



## Grimreaper (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen GUI Builder für Java. Spontan fällt mir da der Visual Editor von/für Eclipse ein - hat jemand mit dem schon Erfahrungen? Was brauch ich außer Eclipse und dem JDK damit der läuft?

Noch eine Frage: Eigentlich bin ich mit Eclipse ja hochzufrieden, bis auf das der ziemlich langsam ist. Ist Netbeans die bessere Alternative (ist es z. B. nicht wie Eclipse in C statt in Java programmiert?).

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Grimreaper _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche einen GUI Builder für Java. Spontan fällt mir da der Visual Editor von/für Eclipse ein - hat jemand mit dem schon Erfahrungen? Was brauch ich außer Eclipse und dem JDK damit der läuft?
> ...



Eclipse ist nicht in C programmiert, sondern in Java und auf meiner Maschiene schnell wie der Wind.

VE ist klasse und gut. Nimm den und sei zufrieden


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Januar 2004)

Servus!

Den GUI Builder von Eclipse finde ich nicht sehr komfortabel. Ich ziehe da lieber Netbeans als GUI Builder vor...

Eclipse ist doch alles andere als lansgam ... wenn du mal JBuilder oder Eclipse ausprobiert hast weist du was "langsam" heißt!
Eclipse ist ausserdem größtenteils in Java implementiert, was man ganz leicht anhand der freiverfügbaren Sourcen erkennen kann. 
Benutze Netbeans nur um schnell ein paar GUI's zusammenzubauen, danach verwende ich den Code in Eclipse weiter ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Darimont _
> *
> Eclipse ist ausserdem größtenteils in Java implementiert, was man ganz leicht anhand der freiverfügbaren Sourcen erkennen kann.
> *



Tom, komplett in Java, komplett


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Januar 2004)

Servus!

Nein!
Nicht komplett, der Loader für den Splashscreen ist in C++ implementiert ... ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Darimont _
> *Servus!
> 
> Nein!
> ...



och sind wir mal wieder kleinlich


----------



## Grimreaper (25. Januar 2004)

Weiß ich doch, dass Eclipse in Java programmiert ist. Ich meinte, dass es vielleicht ne alternative gibt, die in C und damit anders als Eclipse NICHT in Java geschrieben wurde. Eclipse läuft schon recht fix, nur manchmal hats halt hänger und das Starten dauert auch ne ganze weile...


> Eclipse ist doch alles andere als lansgam ... wenn du mal JBuilder oder Eclipse ausprobiert hast weist du was "langsam" heißt!


Wie jetzt?  

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Grimreaper _
> *Weiß ich doch, dass Eclipse in Java programmiert ist. Ich meinte, dass es vielleicht ne alternative gibt, die in C und damit anders als Eclipse NICHT in Java geschrieben wurde. Eclipse läuft schon recht fix, nur manchmal hats halt hänger und das Starten dauert auch ne ganze weile...
> 
> Wie jetzt?
> ...



Nimm ne kleinere Alternative. Eclipse ist vom Funktionsumfang ein Monster, aber immer noch performanter als Visual Studio auf meinem Rechner.

Grosse IDE's verlangen alle nach ordentlich Rechenpower.  IntellJ IDEA soll sehr gut sein, kostet aber geld.


----------

